# Here is the radio connector pinout



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the radio connector pinout list. Maybe it should be a sticky in the electronics area.


----------



## ellanm69 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi. I have cruze 2012 and the radio comes off. I put another radio from another cruze. And now i get "locked" any idia ? Or help how to cancel it ?
Thx.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The radio has to be programmed to the car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

ellanm69 said:


> Hi. I have cruze 2012 and the radio comes off. I put another radio from another cruze. And now i get "locked" any idia ? Or help how to cancel it ?
> Thx.


Anti-theft. You need to visit the dealer. You may need the VIN of the car it came out of.


----------

